# Clark and His Critics, Volume 7 of The Works of Gordon Haddon Clark.



## Mayflower (Sep 2, 2009)

Dear Friend,

The Trinity Foundation has posted our newest Trinity Review for the month of September, titled “The Ethics and Economics of Health Care” by John W. Robbins. This was an address originally delivered back in 1994 to the Evangelical Theological Society when the Clintons were trying to pass nationalized health care.

*We also have just published Clark and His Critics, Volume 7 of The Works of Gordon Haddon Clark. Clark and His Critics combines The Philosophy of Gordon H. Clark (aka the Festschrift) edited by Ronald Nash and Clark Speaks from the Grave. The hardback is $29.95, and the paperback is $21.95. With this new volume in the Signature Series The Trinity Foundation is also 8 offering a sale on the eight volumes completed so far in the series *

*Eight book 40% discount:

Paperback $ 99,00
Hardback $149,00*

In Christ,

Tom Juodaitis
The Trinity Foundation
The Bible alone is the Word of God.
September 2, 2009


----------

